# Portland Seminar Review



## DWright (Jun 16, 2002)

I wanted to post a quick review of the Portland Seminar, and thank everyone who helped make it happen.

Thank you Datu Hartman and Senior Master Anderson for sharing your knowledge with all of us.

We had a good group of people turn out.  Everyone was enthusiastic, I enjoyed working with everyone.  We had 16 people attend the seminar, which allowed everyone the chance to work with each of the instructors.

Senior Master Anderson taught the first session showing basic disarms with variations.  Mr. Anderson also taught a "worst case senario" segment which was very interesting.  This was what to do when all else has failed.  I found this part very informative.  I also found that when practiced correctly worked well.  However, if not done correctly still worked, but was a bit more painful.  Best to practice this one.

The second session was taught by Datu Hartman.  He taught a section on Puno Aborts.  I had not seen these before, and found them very effective, and fun to learn. The follow ups, if my timing was off, were suprisingly easy.   Mr. Hartman closed his session by incorporating these techniques into the basic sparring drill.
Lots of fun.

I had the pleasure of having my previous instructor, Tim Dawdy, train with me at this event.  I felt honoured to introduce Mr. Dawdy to Datu Hartman.  Mr. Dawdy, if your on the Forum now, Thank you for attending.

Thanks again to Mr. Hartman and Mr. Anderson.  And thank you to all who attended.  With your help we will make Modern Arnis strong in Oregon.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DWright _
> 
> *Mr. Anderson also taught a "worst case senario" segment which was very interesting.  This was what to do when all else has failed.  I found this part very informative.  *



Can you tell us more about this?


----------



## DWright (Jun 17, 2002)

arnisador,

It would be best for you to get more information directly from
Mr. Anderson, as I had limited success with the technique.  I'm
sure Mr. Hartman would also be willing to fill in the gaps.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 19, 2002)

Arnisador,
Worst case scenario: you're standing too close to an opponent who has a stick and you don't.  He can hit faster at you than you can angle step away.  How do you protect yourself and disarm him?  That is an example I taught.  Also, besides the exact angles of grip positioning for effortless disarms I went over how to disarm a moving stick as opposed to a stationary one.

Then we feasted.

It was fun.

Dan


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> 
> *Arnisador,
> Worst case scenario: you're standing too close to an opponent who has a stick and you don't.  He can hit faster at you than you can angle step away.  How do you protect yourself and disarm him?  That is an example I taught.  Also, besides the exact angles of grip positioning for effortless disarms I went over how to disarm a moving stick as opposed to a stationary one.
> ...



Dan,

"Then we feasted"

Was there par-taking in beverages? also?

Just Curious  

Rich


----------



## DWright (Jun 19, 2002)

I believe that a good host/hostess needs to be sure that the instructor(s) are sufficently full of Oregon Micro-Brew.  (Beer)

:drinkbeer 

The "feast" consisted of rich German food, following an appetizer of swiss cheese fondue and beer sausage.  Yum.  One must repenish all the calories worked off at the seminar.

We all had a good time, and heard many Professor stories.
Again thank you everyone for the fun.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks Mr. Anderson. It's good to think about these very realistic scenarios--most of us would only be going up against a stick-wielding opponent if we _were_ caught off-guard, as otherwise we'd have sense enough to flee!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Thanks Mr. Anderson. It's good to think about these very realistic scenarios--most of us would only be going up against a stick-wielding opponent if we were caught off-guard, as otherwise we'd have sense enough to flee! *



Arnisador,

Speak for yourself  I always seem to be the
one who forgets to run away.  

Seriously, it is good to train for these types
of situations. 

Kudos to you all

Rich


----------



## BRAM (Jun 21, 2002)

OK...what about the knife stuff?..Wasn't Tim going to teach some knife stuff?
I get home from Israel  and no mention of Tim's blade work..
He MUST have taught steel out there...RIGHT????
don't keep me in the dark!

tell me tell me..

Zed..wasn't there going to be knife work?
hmmm maybe I got it wrong!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 21, 2002)

Bram,
He did knife work last time he was here.  This time he did some countering concepts.  Actually, I didn't know what he was going to teach but what he did go over dovetailed into my latest research project perfectly.  More on that in the future when I am ready to announce it.
Dan


----------



## BRAM (Jun 21, 2002)

Gee Zed;..OK 
Tim,Dan..my apologies...
I guess I'm just on Israeli time and got it all confused..silly me...
hmmmm
I guess I beter get the ole internal clock going  on USA time & dates....


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 25, 2002)

I will be back November 2nd. That seminar will have some focus on blade work.


----------

